# Rabiot via a gennaio: il PSG ormai ha deciso.



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Ottobre 2015)

Come riporta l'Equipe, a gennaio si profila un ottimo affare sul mercato. Infatti il PSG avrebbe deciso di vendere il centrocampista 20enne Adrien Rabiot che fino ad ora ha collezionato solo 3 sporadiche presenze. 

Ovviamente il ragazzo partirà soltanto dietro un'offerta congrua. L'attuale valore transfermarkt è di 8M ma è possibile che il PSG chieda qualcosa in più.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Ottobre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'Equipe, a gennaio si profila un ottimo affare sul mercato. Infatti il PSG avrebbe deciso di vendere il centrocampista 20enne Adrien Rabiot che fino ad ora ha collezionato solo 3 sporadiche presenze.
> 
> Ovviamente il ragazzo partirà soltanto dietro un'offerta congrua. L'attuale valore transfermarkt è di 8M ma è possibile che il PSG chieda qualcosa in più.



Lo prenderei subito ma credo proprio finirà alla Roma o Arsenal.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Ottobre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'Equipe, a gennaio si profila un ottimo affare sul mercato. Infatti il PSG avrebbe deciso di vendere il centrocampista 20enne Adrien Rabiot che fino ad ora ha collezionato solo 3 sporadiche presenze.
> 
> Ovviamente il ragazzo partirà soltanto dietro un'offerta congrua. L'attuale valore transfermarkt è di 8M ma è possibile che il PSG chieda qualcosa in più.



Visto come siamo ridotti a centrocampo sarebbe da prendere ad occhi chiusi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Ottobre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta l'Equipe, a gennaio si profila un ottimo affare sul mercato. Infatti il PSG avrebbe deciso di vendere il centrocampista 20enne Adrien Rabiot che fino ad ora ha collezionato solo 3 sporadiche presenze.
> 
> Ovviamente il ragazzo partirà soltanto dietro un'offerta congrua. L'attuale valore transfermarkt è di 8M ma è possibile che il PSG chieda qualcosa in più.



Ha doti tecniche discrete ma tutte le volte che l'ho visto giocare ho sempre pensato che è lento oltre ogni limite, peggio di ciufciuf..al PSG non sono scemi e se lo mandano via un motivo ci sarà..
Ragazzi o qua si torna a vedere i grandi giocatori oppure rimarremo sempre in questa mediocrità..dubito questo sia nel complesso meglio di un Montolivo


----------



## kolao95 (13 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ha doti tecniche discrete ma tutte le volte che l'ho visto giocare ho sempre pensato che è lento oltre ogni limite, peggio di ciufciuf..al PSG non sono scemi e se lo mandano via un motivo ci sarà..
> Ragazzi o qua si torna a vedere i grandi giocatori oppure rimarremo sempre in questa mediocrità..dubito questo sia nel complesso meglio di un Montolivo



Concordo, non mi ha mai impressionato così tanto quando l'ho visto giocare.


----------



## Ma che ooh (13 Ottobre 2015)

Rabiot per me ha un grande futuro, ha ottime doti tecniche, ed è giovanissimo può migliorare moltissimo, certo adesso non ti può cambiare il centrocampo, però è un ottimo calciatore


----------



## Jino (13 Ottobre 2015)

Con i valori di mercato attuali non parte per meno di una quindicina. Basti vedere il connazionale Digne a quanto l'ha preso la Roma, manco lui era titolare.


----------



## The P (14 Ottobre 2015)

non ho capito cosa ha dimostrato questo giocatore per essere così idolatrato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Concordo, non mi ha mai impressionato così tanto quando l'ho visto giocare.



Infatti non capisco perché molti lo esaltino come fosse un futuro campione..cioé tipo Verratti lo surclassa 10mila volte..


----------



## Jino (14 Ottobre 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> non ho capito cosa ha dimostrato questo giocatore per essere così idolatrato.



Infatti, è un giovane con delle qualità, ma assolutamente niente del fenomeno a mio avviso.


----------



## prebozzio (14 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Infatti non capisco perché molti lo esaltino come fosse un futuro campione..cioé tipo Verratti lo surclassa 10mila volte..


Penso che un fattore determinante sia la disponibilità sul mercato.


----------



## folletto (20 Ottobre 2015)

Buon giocatore che però cambierebbe di poco o nulla lo stato asfittico del nostro centrocampo, ci serve altro e da anni, non da oggi, ma sappiamo bene in mano di chi è il calciomercato e non solo. I problemi sono sempre gli stessi ma nessuno fa niente per risolverli.


----------

